
My year of no spending is over – here's how I got through it - devy
https://www.theguardian.com/money/blog/2016/nov/26/no-spending-year-over-new-way-living-wealthier-wiser
======
yoo1I
TL;DR

Journalist tries to grow up; succeeds;

Select quotes:

> give up spending on all but the essentials

> As a personal finance journalist people assumed I was good with money but
> while I wrote a lot about the merits of saving, I wasn’t practising what I
> preached.

> I hope I have encouraged other people to reconsider their spending patterns
> too.

My Verdict:

Experience logs that explain things like "de-clutter", "minimalize", "de-tox",
"live a frugal life in which a missing tile on a roof (see article) is an
unnecessary expense" and recommend the lifestyle, serve more to explain their
authors problems with themselves than being useful life advice.

There, now you don't have to read the article. Do something fun in moderation
with that time.

~~~
madstanners
I don't know, I mean I consider myself to be grown up and successful; degree,
child, mortgage, full time software development career.

I fall foul of the same problems that this journalist has tried to solve with
this approach and it was interesting to read an account of someone who's taken
a radical approach to their habits.

